# Daddy How Was I Born.



## blacklab (Feb 20, 2009)

*DADDY, HOW WAS I BORN?*

A little boy goes to his father and asks "Daddy, how was I born?" 

The father answers, "Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway! Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo. Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe. We sneaked into a secluded room, where your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive. As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said:  

Scroll down...You'll love this...





















































"You got Male!"


----------



## harrylips (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucky you didn't catch a virus...


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

That was funny.


----------



## yodelhawk (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh man!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## dave958 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dave


----------



## alx (Feb 20, 2009)

You got a good laugh here.Thanks.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

lolol.....  You do have to be careful in the chat room. I'm pretty sure that's how I caught my cold in December. 

Good one Blacklab.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 20, 2009)

I liked that 1-and the reply


----------



## seenred (Feb 22, 2009)

Very funny!  I laughed just as hard at Harold's comeback.


----------

